# Problems encountered when upgrading from LR5 to trial version of LR CC



## gohahking (May 23, 2015)

I encountered 2 problems when I started to use the trial version of LRCC.
1. The processed images appeared significantly less bright and warmer in tone when viewed 
in the Library Module than when they are viewed in the Develop Module

2. The Metadata Status in the Metadata Panel shows the words "Has been changed".


I should be grateful for your comments and advice on resolving the above issues


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

There shouldn't be any "significant" differences when viewing any image in Develop and then in Library. There may be subtle differences due to the different colour space used in the two modules, but nothing significant. So first make sure the Library preview is up-to-date by zooming into 1:1 in Library, and then comparing with the same zoom to 1:1 in Develop. If you still see differences after doing that, can you try to capture a screenshot of part of the zoomed image from both modules that best show the differences.

The Metadata Status of "Has been changed" is perfectly normal for any image that has been changed in any way, e.g. develop edits, metadata changes. Once an image has been changed, that Metadata Status will stay like that unless/until you choose to write your metadata changes to XMP. Writing changes to XMP can be done automatically (there's an option in the Catalog Settings>Metadata tab), or can be done manually using the Ctrl+S command. Once the metadata has been written to XMP the Metadata Status will/should change to "Up to Date". 

In my catalog I generally don't bother writing metadata to XMP, so virtually all my images have the "Has Been Changed" description for the Metadata Status.


----------



## gohahking (May 24, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> There shouldn't be any "significant" differences when viewing any image in Develop and then in Library. There may be subtle differences due to the different colour space used in the two modules, but nothing significant. So first make sure the Library preview is up-to-date by zooming into 1:1 in Library, and then comparing with the same zoom to 1:1 in Develop. If you still see differences after doing that, can you try to capture a screenshot of part of the zoomed image from both modules that best show the differences.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,
Thank you for your comments. I am attaching 2 screen captures of the same photo viewed at 1:1 zoom in Library and Develop Modules as suggested. Do you think the difference in tone between the 2 screen captures is normal and to be expected. Your comment on Metadata Status has been helpful.


----------



## gohahking (May 24, 2015)

Hi Jim,
Thank you for your comments. Your advice on Metadata Status has been helpful. I attach 2 screen captures of the same image zoomed at 1:1 viewed in Library and Develop modules. Will be obliged for your opinion if the difference in tone between the 2 screen captures is normal and to be expected.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2015)

No that's not normal, and is possibly indicative of a problem with the monitor profile.

So, do you regularly calibrate your monitor? If so, suggest you recalibrate to see if that has an effect.

If you don't calibrate (you really should!), I suggest you temporarily set the monitor profile to sRGB (see this post for instructions). Does that make a difference?


----------



## gohahking (May 24, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> No that's not normal, and is possibly indicative of a problem with the monitor profile.
> 
> So, do you regularly calibrate your monitor? If so, suggest you recalibrate to see if that has an effect.
> 
> If you don't calibrate (you really should!), I suggest you temporarily set the monitor profile to sRGB (see this post for instructions). Does that make a difference?






Hi Jim,

Set the monitor profile to sRGB and like magic the image looked the same in both modules. Thank you very much. I have thought of buying a monitor calibrator but have not done so as I am just a pbotography hobbyist. Will buy one at a later date.Once again thank you for your help.


----------

